# swf in html



## Darkfire (10. Januar 2004)

hi 
ich wollt mal fragen wie ich eine swf Datei in einer html Datei offenen kann oder welches prog ihr empfehlt um html Seiten zu erstellen in die ich swf Dateien einfüge


----------



## CThor (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo Darkfire,

Macromedia Dreamweaver:
Einfügen -> Medien -> Flash

Und schon ist Flash eingebunden.

///EDIT

Microsoft Frontpage
Einfügen -> Erweitert -> Plug in
Auch hier Flash eingebunden
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fey (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

du kannst aber auch aus Flash heraus eine HTML-Seite erstellen und dann den Code aus dieser Seite (also von <object> bis </object>) alles in deine bestehende Seite einfügen.

Empfehlungen? Dreamweaver oder selber machen. Nettes Programm für selber machen: Macromedia Homesite 5. Hast Syntax-Highlighting und für die Anfänger noch nette Tools, die einem bei der Tag-Auswahl und den Attributen helfen.

Grüße
Melanie


----------



## tYrEaL (15. Januar 2004)

hi,

du kannst auch in  Macromedia Flash ein Preview erstellen von deinem Projekt, und das Progromm erstellt gleich eine HTML-Seite mit. 
Diese kannst du verändern, oder es auch sein lassen.

Oder öffne die HTML-Datei und gucke dir den Quelltext an dort siehst du dann wie deine *.swf-Datei in Html eingebunden wird.


Meine Empfehlung:
Ohne Proggy Html Seiten selber machen mit dem guten alten Editor, 
dann kannste auch einfach immer wie Fey schon sagte den Quelltext kopieren.

mfg,

tYrEaL


----------



## pflo (17. Januar 2004)

So, jetzt ich noch:
Du kannst es natürlich auch mit einem normalen Editor einfügen:


```
<object classid="CLSID:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"
codebase="http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab#version=4,0,0,0"
 width="BREITE" height="HÖHE">
 <param name="movie" VALUE="FLASH-DATEI">
 <param name="quality" value="high">
 <param name="bgcolor" value="#HINTERGRUNDFARBE">
</object>
```


----------

